# Purchased Off Ebay



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Just received these 2 watches off eBay. What do you guys think?


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice - look in very good condition from the pics - what sort of size are the heads?


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

stew1982 said:


> Very nice - look in very good condition from the pics - what sort of size are the heads?


Thanks stew!

Fortis case is 30mm

Hmt case is 34mm


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Fortis!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

fortis looks nice and looks to have a checkered dial (unless its the camera angle) , at 30mm its probably a ladies watch.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Pugster

I am sat in my company van supposedly doing paperwork but absolutely wetting myself at your avator. Fair made my day that has.


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

pugster said:


> fortis looks nice and looks to have a checkered dial (unless its the camera angle) , at 30mm its probably a ladies watch.


Really enjoying the fortis il have to re-mesure it myself, I'm going off the seller ad but either way I'm still going to rock it


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks bigger than 30mm.


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Just measured it myself it's a 35mm..

eBay add was wrong.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

DaKRO said:


> Just received these 2 watches off eBay. What do you guys think?


Bought from India?

The HMT looks like it might be a redial. What is the model name?

Do you photos of the backs of the watches, or the insides?


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

These are redials I believe


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Chascomm said:


> DaKRO said:
> 
> 
> > Just received these 2 watches off eBay. What do you guys think?
> ...


Il take a look and take some pics for you

Then it headed back, defective mechanism


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

JWL940 said:


> Pugster
> 
> I am sat in my company van supposedly doing paperwork but absolutely wetting myself at your avator. Fair made my day that has.


apparently he did the red bull stratos jump before baumgartner aswell


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Punster

Please stop it, people are looking at me!

(at this point I would insert a smilie face with a wink but I can't find them)


----------

